# Ambulatory restroom stall(s)



## khsmith55

I’m having a case of "brain freeze" here. My feeble memory somehow recalls an ambulatory stall is required when 6 waterclosets/urnials are required. I can’t remember if the 6 is mens *and* womens or mens *or* womens, any clairification would help. Also, I can’t remember where the requirements for an ambulatory stall come from, ADA, IBC or ANSI A117, code/standard and section number would be appreciated also.


----------



## BillS

In 2009 IBC, it's in section 1109.2.1.


----------



## khsmith55

Bills, thanks for your reply. The section you referenced is for _family or assisted use_ restrooms, I'm looking for the requirements for *ambulatory stalls *within restrooms*.*
Ken


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Almost there!

*1109.2.2 Water closet compartment.* Where water closet compartments are provided in a toilet room or bathing room, at least one wheelchair-accessible compartment shall be provided. Where the combined total water closet compartments and urinals provided in a toilet room or bathing room is six or more, at least one ambulatory accessible water closet compartment shall be provided in addition to the wheelchair-accessible compartment.


----------



## mark handler

Don't have the section right now but ...Ambulatory accessible compartments are required when there are 6 (six) or more water closets and urinals (both combined) *in a* toilet room.

"IN A" not combined


----------



## mark handler

Francis Vineyard said:


> Almost there!
> 
> *1109.2.2 Water closet compartment.* Where water closet compartments are provided in a toilet room or bathing room, at least one wheelchair-accessible compartment shall be provided. Where the combined total water closet compartments and urinals provided in a toilet room or bathing room is six or more, at least one ambulatory accessible water closet compartment shall be provided in addition to the wheelchair-accessible compartment.


You beat me Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard

"In larger toilet rooms (i.e., those with a total of six or more water closet compartments and urinals), one ambulatory-accessible compartment is required in addition to the wheelchair-accessible compartment. In very large facilities with more than 20 toilet compartments in a single toilet room, an additional accessible and ambulatory water closet may be required to meet the 5-percent requirements.
This section is not intended to increase the required number of fixtures beyond that required by the IPC. For example, if a toilet room contains 10 water closets, eight water closet compartments may be of conventional design, one water closet compartment must be wheelchair accessible and one must be ambulatory accessible."


----------



## Francis Vineyard

mark handler said:


> You beat me Francis


And you me with "combined"


----------



## ADAguy

Question answered.


----------

